# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  1с тормозит по сети

## Habanera

суть проблемы такова: есть 3 компьютера, в одной локалке, работа только в 1с, один идет как сервер, и 2 клиента...на серверной машине 1с работает прекрасно, без висяков...на клиентах же при подборе номенклатуры ужасные лаги, думает минуты по 2-3, проскакивает мимо нужного товара...сеть 100мбитная...

вопрос в том, будет ли эффект, если сеть сделать гигабитнуюИ?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...если сеть сделать гигабитную...


Вы серьёзно полагаете, что 100 Mb мало (для 3 компьютеров)?:confused:

----------


## Slater

> суть проблемы такова: есть 3 компьютера, в одной локалке, работа только в 1с, один идет как сервер, и 2 клиента...на серверной машине 1с работает прекрасно, без висяков...на клиентах же при подборе номенклатуры ужасные лаги, думает минуты по 2-3, проскакивает мимо нужного товара...сеть 100мбитная...
> 
> вопрос в том, будет ли эффект, если сеть сделать гигабитнуюИ?


в данный момент нахожусь на клиентском компьютере озу 512, конфигурация сети такая-же как и у Вас, 1с работает прекрасно ни грамма не тормозит, везде стоят ХР.
но проблема похожая была, удалил касперский, отключил брандмауэр, убрал галочку в настройках сетевой карты(разрешить отключение данного устройства для экономии энергии), очистил темп,  после это все заработало гораздо быстрее.:yes:
Если у вас ОЗУ на клиентах не менее 512 то все должно работать нормально и на 100мв сети:confused:

----------


## Habanera

> Если у вас ОЗУ на клиентах не менее 512 то все должно работать нормально и на 100мв сети


на каждом из компов по гигу оперативы, на сервере 1.5

----------


## Slater

> на каждом из компов по гигу оперативы, на сервере 1.5


вопрос разрешился? и вы так и не сказали какая ОС?

----------


## Habanera

> удалил касперский, отключил брандмауэр, убрал галочку в настройках сетевой карты(разрешить отключение данного устройства для экономии энергии), очистил темп,  после это все заработало гораздо быстрее


все это сделал давно, эффекта ровно ноль(
звонил в фирму занимающуюся 1С, сказали базу нужно почистить и обрезать...
ОС ВинХР зверь 2010...

_Добавлено через 2 часа 8 минут 24 секунды_



> Вы серьёзно полагаете, что 100 Mb мало (для 3 компьютеров)?


я серьёзно спрашивал совета, и ждал в ответ его, а не Вашего ехидства...

----------


## Slater

> все это сделал давно, эффекта ровно ноль(
> звонил в фирму занимающуюся 1С, сказали базу нужно почистить и обрезать...
> ОС ВинХР зверь 2010...


у меня Ос такая же, тогда еще глупый вопрос, а сетка работает нормально?, при копировании файлов с компа на комп не зависает не тормозит?, и в маршрутизаторе проблемы нет? может стоить попробовать его на время заменить для эксперимента:confused:
еще был случай, что плохая обжимка кабеля была на сервере, из-за этого сеть очень сильно подвисала...

на ответ из 1с почистить - понятно, если много помеченных на удаление документов которые не удалены(смотря чем занимается фирма и какой грамотности бухгалтер:D), это может существенно повлиять на объем базы, а вот что они имели ввиду под словом обрезать?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...я серьёзно спрашивал совета...


Никакого ехидства, скорость в 100 Mbit - это очень много (по рекламной информации 1C в терминальном режиме обеспечивает работу с использованием _модема_), поэтому речь может идти только о конфигурировании программы, что обсуждается достаточно активно (наскоро найденные пример1, пример2, пример3); решение стоит искать исходя из простейших предположений.
Если бы вопрос заключался в скорости сети, то работа нескольких десятков клиентов была бы невозможна в принципе :).

----------


## Slater

> ...скорость в 100 Mbit - это очень много


абсолютно согласен

----------


## Habanera

> у меня Ос такая же, тогда еще глупый вопрос, а сетка работает нормально?, при копировании файлов с компа на комп не зависает не тормозит?, и в маршрутизаторе проблемы нет? может стоить попробовать его на время заменить для эксперимента
> еще был случай, что плохая обжимка кабеля была на сервере, из-за этого сеть очень сильно подвисала...
> 
> на ответ из 1с почистить - понятно, если много помеченных на удаление документов которые не удалены(смотря чем занимается фирма и какой грамотности бухгалтер), это может существенно повлиять на объем базы, а вот что они имели ввиду под словом обрезать?



Свич менял, файлы по сети передаются нормально, вот только переобжать не пробовал витуху, завтра попробую...

обрезать базу, насколько я их понял значит оставить только те операции и документы, которые были в этом и прошлом году...

----------


## Slater

> завтра попробую...


ок, удачи!
не забудьте написать о результате

----------


## CaptainZolch

а что за 1с -то?!!!
7 или 8, что за конфа. как реализовано подключение клиентов?
переобжимка провода кординально не решит проблему

----------


## Random4ik

> а вот что они имели ввиду под словом обрезать?


Видимо имеется ввиду свёртка базы

----------


## progl

Можно решить проблему аналогично - поставить winserver и по рпд их туда закинуть) И все будет ок. А на вашем месте я бы попробовал следующее - перенести базы с 1го компа на другой, и посмотреть на быстродействие. Проверить винт и оперативку на ошибки(да и такое случалось) Поставить чистую сборку и ручками установить все драйвера и т.д. Т.к. 100 Мбит хватает с головой на 1ску)

----------


## Slater

> Проверить винт и оперативку на ошибки(да и такое случалось)


:yes: согласен, у меня замена оперативки тоже помогла

----------


## Random4ik

+ заметил у многих клиентов, - процессорные обрезки: селерон и тем паче амд-шные, настолько тормозят 1С, что порою кажется что частта их липовая!

----------


## DATO

> + заметил у многих клиентов, - процессорные обрезки: селерон и тем паче амд-шные, настолько тормозят 1С, что порою кажется что частта их липовая!


 +1 У меня 15 клиентов и сервак и на всех клиентах стоят семпроны типа 1100LE или даже Duron'ы и селероны
сеть была 100Мбитка, а 1Ска сетевая(не SQL) тормозило все пока не перекинул все на SQL

----------


## this

терминал.......... терминал)) больше 5 пользователей ставь терминал... разницу увидишь в разы..

----------


## Maksy_G

обрезать - значит убрать из базы документы за прошлый год, другими словами -с делать свертку бухгалтерских итогов.

----------


## DATO

> терминал.......... терминал)) больше 5 пользователей ставь терминал... разницу увидишь в разы..


А ВОТ ТУТ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПО ПОДРОБНЕЕ?

----------


## zakbc

Я так понял ты базу даеш через расшареный диск....
Такое бывает, когда винда подвинчивает, та что на сервере. Проверить достаточно просто, затяни 1С на другой комп, и попробуй подключится к ней.
Когда я стыкался с аналогичной проблемой, замена сетевой все решила. Но глюки были даже в терминале. При копировании все проходило на ура.

----------


## this

> А ВОТ ТУТ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПО ПОДРОБНЕЕ?


для 10 пользователей покупал в свое время для 1с 7 компик за 14 тр... поставил на него 2003 виндоус и люди входили на него и физически работали на нем!!! + нет никакого перескакивания инфы по сети.... передается только картинка с выполняемыми действиями.... раза в 2-3 увеливается производительность при открытии справочников или тяжелы документов, формировании отчетов и т.п.   Интересует. icq 3282367

----------


## dixi2006

Здравствуйте!Появилась,про  блема,сегодня в контору пришел один хрен который сопровождает 1С,и сказал,что при переходе на 1С8,нужно менять сеть!? Сегодня стоит семерка,сеть работает на 100м/бит.Говорит нужно ,чтоб сеть работала на 1г/бит!
Ни че себе,сеть разветвленная,около 2 км кабеля,компов 45 шт.Это ж, надо все ,заменить на оптику,свичи концентраторы,сетевые карты,видимо часть компов! Что скажете втирает или правда?

----------


## alex_vag

> переходе на 1С8,нужно


если следовать логике 1с ника, нужно прошерстить все ваши компы.. Суть в том, что слабые старенькие селерончики просто не способны быстро переварить валящийся на них гигабитный поток данных...  Вторым этапом вам придется менять все старенькие пк :)

Находит мысль о распределенной базе...

----------


## zakbc

Все зависит от того, какая база используется, если использовать MSQL, тогда нужно поднимать, а если через терминалы к дбф, тогда и 100-ка сойдет

----------


## dixi2006

Сейчас семерка и так работает через терминалы.Спасибо,хотелось знать мнение людей.Стареньких компов нет,либо 4 пни ,либо Core,меньше гига аперативы нет,думаю просто хотят развести на бабки.

----------


## this

блин что мозг то парите, если у вас терминал, всю производительность будет зависеть от "сервера" к которому все по терминалу конектятся... а сети там хватит вообще 10 мб за глаза))) даже 1 мб ...

_Добавлено через 5 минут 36 секунд_
была подобная ситуация, приехал парниша, говорит сеть вам тут стопудов надо мегабит делать - 1 сетевая карта 500 руб, свичи мегабит - 48 портов 25 000... иполучается не все протянутые кабеля гигабит бы держали т.к. расстояние пипец... вот про оптику тож заговорил.... в конечном итоге ничего не меняли.... так что разницы я так и не увидел, а по поводу дискомфорта... нуль

----------


## dixi2006

this,спасибо,что откликнулся,хоть и немного в резкой форме,Ваше мнение мне очень пригодится!:)

----------


## this

да плюнь ты на них.... чем больше заказ у франча, тем больше он заработает... вот тебе и все нововведения которые они хотят у вас там ввести

----------

